# Suche gute Sprayer die mein Zimmer verschönern dürfen ;) [Raum Nürnberg]



## DaHype (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

so bin seit gestern offizieller Nembercher und ziehe demnächst in die gegend Nürnberg Thon.

Ich habe dort ein Zimmer bei meiner Tante das mir absolut nicht gefällt und möchte das neu Streichen.
Da ich öfters mal beim durchzappen auf so Häuslebauershows gelandet bin habe ich gesehen das jemand von seinem Kumpel ein  Teil seiner Wand mit einem Motiv besprayen lassen hat.

Ich fand das einfach nur meeegaaageil und will sowas auch!  

Ich hätte mir das so vorgestellt, das ich eben das zimmer weiß streiche und einen bereich meinetwegen von der Größe einer Pinnwand abklebe (2x1,5m) als Beispiel und mir dann vll. auch von euch ein paar Motive geben lass und ihr dürft loslegen.

Es sollte natürlich professional aussehen und sollte sonst auch irgendwie dazupassen.
Preislich erkundige ich mich einfach mal was das professionell kosten würde und dann komm ich euch einfach etwas entgegen.

also rann an den Braten

mfg Dirk


----------



## MasterChris (23. Februar 2007)

wollte ich auch mal haben...
der eine der sich als profi ausgab war unverschämt teuer
die anderen bei denen ich nur die spraydosen und ne kiste bier zahlen hät müssen, die sind nie gekommen
nun lass ich meine wohnung so wie sie schon immer war/ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (24. Februar 2007)

DaHype schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> so bin seit gestern offizieller Nembercher und ziehe demnächst in die gegend Nürnberg Thon.
> 
> ...



es kommt ganz drauf an an was du gedacht hast,ansonsten würd ich alternativ zu leinwand hinziehn,da dies qualitative besser ausschaut


----------



## caress (24. Februar 2007)

geb lieber dein geld für ne leinwand aus, weil:

a) die aerosole sich längere zeit in deinem zimmer aufhalten als dir lieb ist
b) graffitis überstreichen ne riesen aktion ist (eine schicht reicht nahezu nie)
c) wenn du weggehst dein bild mit dir geht


----------



## puma347 (24. Februar 2007)

caress schrieb:


> geb lieber dein geld für ne leinwand aus, weil:
> 
> a) die aerosole sich längere zeit in deinem zimmer aufhalten als dir lieb ist
> b) graffitis überstreichen ne riesen aktion ist (eine schicht reicht nahezu nie)
> c) wenn du weggehst dein bild mit dir geht



und punkt d,
die farbe bzw das gesamte schaut zu plastisch aus.man kann sagen,es schaut hochglänzend aus.
kannst ja mal bei nem kollegen von mir fragen was die preise sind,der vermietet diese leute(mts)http://www.highproductions.de/


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

okay also das mit der Leinwand ist ne sehr gute Idee ich schau mal bei Highproductions ob ich fündig werde - ich halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden 

und danke euch für eure Antworten 

mfg

Also ich hab hier schon mal ein paar schöne Motive!
















usw....


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

DaHype schrieb:


> okay also das mit der Leinwand ist ne sehr gute Idee ich schau mal bei Highproductions ob ich fündig werde - ich halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden
> 
> und danke euch für eure Antworten
> 
> ...



Und ich hab mal an HIGHPRODUCTIONS geschrieben  



> Guten Morgen =)
> 
> Kurz zu meiner Geschichte: Also ich bezieh demnächst ein Zimmer bei meiner Tante in Nürnberg, das mir absolut nicht gefällt und möchte das neu Streichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo-Designs (26. Februar 2007)

Hi Dirk!

Also an Deiner Stelle würde ich mir ne Leinwand anfertigen lassen, kann man ja nach X-beliebigen Maßen machen und bespannen lassen. Dann würde ich das ganze zu Dusty (Bayreuth) schicken, der ist Professioneller Sprayer und macht sein Leben fast nichts anderes. Der verschönert auch viele Fassaden in Bayreuth legal! Also der Typ hats wirklich mehr als nur drauf! Sprayt auf höchstem Niveau! Also wirklich Top!

Ich hab leider von dem die Adresse nicht, aber der macht Auftragsarbeiten.

Ansonsten, weil ich die Anhänge gesehen habe. Das 2. hat was von MTV! Sowas kann man auch im Adobe Illustrator zeichnen und da es ja ein Vektorenprogramm ist die gezeichnete Grafik auf ein X-beliebiges vergrößern, kannst von mir aus auch auf 100m x 100m vergrößern und Du wirst nicht einen Pixel sehen! Dann könnte man das ganze auch Plotten und auf ne Leinwand spannen. 

Aber wie gesagt, dass ist nur ein Tip von mir! Ach ja, sprays nicht direkt auf ne Wand, Du würdest es bereuen! Ich sprech aus diversen Erfahrungen aus eigenen Aufträgen!

Grüße

flo


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

okay 

das mit der Leinwand steht sicher das werd ich machen!! vorallem kann ich es ja dann wieder mitnehmen!!!

ich bin schon gespannt was Highproductions mir zurückschreibt hoffentlich fall ich bei deren Preisvorschlag nicht rückwärts samt lehne vom Stuhl.

@ flo

danke für deinen Tip! ich hätte sogar jemanden der sich mit Vektordingsens   auskennt aber das Problem ist das ich keinen Drucker der mir 2x1,5m o.ä. ausdruckt herzaubern kann  

ansonsten wäre echt nett von dir wenn du dich mal für mich oder. vll. auch für andere hier im Forum nach einer Adresse erkundigen könntest das wäre  

mfg Dirk


----------



## Flo-Designs (26. Februar 2007)

... bin grad schon die Zeit dabei nach ner Homepage von Dusty & Ties zu schauen. Hab auch was gefunden, aber bei mir funzt die Site irgendwie nicht so richtig!

http://dusty-ties.de/main.html

Das sind die 2 die in Bayreuth sehr bekannt sind und echt was können!

Ach ja, wegen den Vektorengrafiken und so, das würd ich dann in eine Druckerei geben. Kann Dir aber leider nicht sagen was dass dann kostet! Hab selber noch keinen Druck mit solchen Maßen in einer Druckerei abgegeben!

Aber schau halt mal...

Beste Grüße

flo


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

blablub

ich bin echt mal gespannt was ich bekomm *spannungsteigt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (26. Februar 2007)

dusty   der war schon 1982 in erlangen am omega.das ist kein profi,das ist schon eine legende für mich


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

aber die Site geht wirklich nicht ich komm nur auf die Firstpage danch ist kein Link der weiterleitet :'( *heul*


----------



## DaHype (27. Februar 2007)

also ich hab heut morgen eine Email von Highproductions bekommen.
Sie schaun mal was fÃ¼r 100-150â¬ drin ist 
das eine Motiv das ich gesagt hab war fÃ¼r den Preis zu aufwendig - naja ich bin mal gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## MasterChris (27. Februar 2007)

ist ja cool...
geb hier mal bescheid wenn du mehr weist!
weil 150euro für so ein geiles bild auf leinwand ist ein guter preis!


----------



## DaHype (27. Februar 2007)

na klar 

ich meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß!


----------



## puma347 (27. Februar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ist ja cool...
> geb hier mal bescheid wenn du mehr weist!
> weil 150euro für so ein geiles bild auf leinwand ist ein guter preis!


ich würds für weniger schaffen .ich denk  airbrush wär auf mal fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (27. Februar 2007)

kannst du airbrush??
wenn ja, dann hau doch mal ein paar bilder rein


----------



## puma347 (27. Februar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> kannst du airbrush??
> wenn ja, dann hau doch mal ein paar bilder rein



nein kann ich nicht,auf den bildern zu sehen würd ich drauf tippen das se airbrush sind,
oder mit schablone oder dann abgeklebt.ich will ja meist kein gewinnhandel treibn,von daher würd ich auch nur das verlangen was die "can´s" auch kosten.
aber z z.t hab ich kein bock auf irgenndwas etc.
also fragen braucht da jetzt keiner


----------



## DaHype (13. März 2007)

es gibt neuigkeiten 



> hier Lars, Kollege von Christian Stowasser!
> 
> Ich bin verantwortlich für  die vielen Graffitisachen auf der Internetsite, sprich ich bin der Künstler im Team ;_)
> 
> ...


----------

